# Ted Nugent for President!



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

What about that?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd vote for TED N.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Nugent for pres. Sounds good!!!!! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Uncle Ted for Pres I like it :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The Nuge embodies so many of the ideals held dear by us sportsmen, that wanting him to be president is a no brainer. It's a shame that he lacks the social skills and tolerance for differeng points of view that might make him more acceptable as a national leader. On the other hand, he is a great NRA board member. Now, if he would only start a movement to oust Wayne LaPierre the mis-manager, the NRA might get some new members and hang on to the ones they have. Burl


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Here is a copy and paste of what I wrote on the "Celebs and Politics" thread in mid December.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll take Ted Nugent ... or Bruce Willis ...

I think Ted is still having way too much fun doing what he is doing ... and Bruce Willis too for that matter.


----------

